# Motor Contactors



## napp0002 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey guys,

I am looking to order some 5hp 3 phase(208V), motor contactors to be used with a Siemens PLC. Any suggestions?


----------



## mgraves (May 5, 2013)

I like the Cutler Hammer IEC contactors when size is a factor. DIN rail mount. They work pretty well for us in our smaller PLC cabinets. They have adjustable OL's available too, if you're not using a VFD.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Brand doens't really matter. Get what is readily available to you. Try to get ones with snubbers on the coils though to help protect you relay cards or interposing relays.


----------



## napp0002 (Jun 28, 2013)

mgraves said:


> I like the Cutler Hammer IEC contactors when size is a factor. DIN rail mount. They work pretty well for us in our smaller PLC cabinets. They have adjustable OL's available too, if you're not using a VFD.


I am really liking the look of those. :thumbup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

If you are using 120VAC outputs on the PLC, you need to be very concerned about snubbers on the contactor coils. Contactor coils pull a lot of inrush current and when you toast one output of the PLC, you often must replace the entire Output Module or even the entire PLC (depending on which one you are using). 

A better plan is to use 24VDC for your controls, then you can get 24VDC amplifiers on your contactors that will use the line voltage (240V or below) or 120V to actually switch the coils, but isolate the coil spikes from the PLC outputs, all they see is a small 24VDC switch. Don't know if Moeller (Cutler Hammer now) offered those, but for sure Siemens and Allen Bradley do on their IEC contactors. By the way, all IEC contactors are virtually identical and certainly 100% interchangeable, they have to be in Europe and elsewhere. But I would stick with the major brands and especially one supported by a local supplier that you trust to be there 10 years from now. A lot of people who bought cheap Chinese stuff off of FleaBay are sorry now, because many of those companies dry up and blow away, leaving you with no spare parts later.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

IEC are the smallest and the least expensive. Look at Siemens, Weg and Benshaw for the best price.


----------



## matthewb (Jul 12, 2013)

I use automation direct. I build a lot of control panels and I have never had a problem with there contactors.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you using contactors or motor starters with overloads (as required by code)? Automation Direct carries Eaton IEC equipment also. They don't list Eaton NEMA series though. How often will the motors be cycling off and on?


----------

